# Yeah....I went there....A Cherry and Spalted Birch SEGMENTED Bowl



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, been wanting to do a segmented bowl with spalted or Burl material.

So, long story short....when my surgery was cancelled yesterday at the last minute, I was pissed, super pissed, so I made the 3 hour drive home, and the only thing I knew that would cool me off, was an all nighter, and to do something I have yet to see, you know me....breaking those molds.

Anyway, on my way home stopped at some hillbilly firewood lot, looked around and asked how much if I only wanted to pick and choose some pieces, they said 1.00 per piece, man I grabbed 2 big 18" tall 14" dia spalted birch trunk pieces, loaded up, gave the 2.00 went home.

Resawed the logs with my bandsaw, joiner, planer, etc you know the drill, and procedded to mill the material and started the build.

This is a 100% fly by the seat of my pants build, no plans, just played along. Then again all my builds are like that.

So, it's currently drying the 3rd coat of Gloss poly, wet sand when dry with 600, few more coats and she is bound for the house.

So, a Spalted Birch with a Cherry strip Segmented bowl 12" w x 6 1/2" tall, has an inner lip, few other things I wanted to try, by far the sexiest bowl I ever spun.

Oh, I used the old craftsman mono tube lathe, dont have the nova yet, on order.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Not bad for firewood. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wheeler (Sep 27, 2012)

Whoah, super nice!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow! That's wild.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking good,,


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

2 bucks for 2 pieces of firewood is awful high
however 2 bucks for wood like that is cheap:yes:
good looking bowl:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

That's crazy cool! Nice job. I think you owe that firewood dude some money.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You should take that bowl back to the firewood guy and show him. Maybe he has some nice wood hidden. Trade him a bowl for a few logs.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

BigJoe16 said:


> You should take that bowl back to the firewood guy and show him. Maybe he has some nice wood hidden. Trade him a bowl for a few logs.


good idea


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I went in specifically asking for burls, spalted, and I'm also trying to find more birds eye walnut, these guys don't know, and don't care if these spalted, or burls end up costing us big bucks, they just want to move this weeks intake

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice bowl. What's that star shaped thingy I see in the background that has peaked my interest?


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

So did it calm you down? Lol That is an awesome bowl.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Itchytoe said:


> Nice bowl. What's that star shaped thingy I see in the background that has peaked my interest?


That is a test piece/had to slap it together to get it out of my head prototype.

Its the start of the open segmented 2 1/2 foot tall vase I'm working on.
I got a final core base done between the coats of poly for the bowl.
Its just stuck to the plywood with spray glue while I lay it out.









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I love the bowl. Well done. :thumbsup:

Lucky find of "firewood". 

Most wood workers I know love the spalted wood. 

Lot's of people try their hand at spalting. Recent post by Mississippi on the topic.

I am looking forward to the vase you mentioned.


----------

